# code 84 and limp mode



## ronpsr1950 (Dec 17, 2017)

Car threw code 84 and went into limp mode. It is 2011 Cruze and I am in the Philippines


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Code 84 is a generic power-train failure code.

Take the car to a decent mechanic so they can diagnose exactly what is wrong, it could be anything from a leaking hose to a failed sensor.

If you google it, ignore any posts where someone says, "Code 84 is not a Chevrolet error code,' they are wrong, it is.


----------



## ronpsr1950 (Dec 17, 2017)

I took the car into Chevy dealer and they tell me it was a problem with the ECM. I purchased a new GM part and they installed it and now they tell me they can't flash the new ECM. They have called Chevy tech support to help them The old ECM will start the car but now throttle body response and still has the code 84 which is in the owners manual as something that could harm the engine so don't operate it. I am really upset that Chevy can't diagnose the car properly and get it running.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Being in the P.I. there probably aren’t a lot of other Chevy/GM dealers around so taking the car to another dealer is likely not an option.

Since they are in contact with tech support, there’s not much more you can do but wait. 

Chevrolet does have a membership on this forum @Chevy Customer Care. You could try sending a Private Message (PM) to Chevy Customer Care and see if they can assist with your case.

Gud Lak sa ‘yo, kaibigan ko.


----------



## Toddtst (11 mo ago)

Try taking off the hose that leads to the throttle body. Have someone step on the gas and clean thoroughly. That should be step 1 for anyone with code 84.




ronpsr1950 said:


> Car threw code 84 and went into limp mode. It is 2011 Cruze and I am in the Philippines


----------



## Toddtst (11 mo ago)

Try taking off the hose that leads to the throttle body. Have someone step on the gas and clean thoroughly. That should be step 1 for anyone with code 84.




ronpsr1950 said:


> Car threw code 84 and went into limp mode. It is 2011 Cruze and I am in the Philippines





ronpsr1950 said:


> Car threw code 84 and went into limp mode. It is 2011 Cruze and I am in the Philippines


----------

